# Iranian Su-22 Downed !!!



## ARTESH (Nov 11, 2017)

According to news, about 10 hours ago, a Su-22, Blonged to IRGC AF, was lost.

Pilot, 1Lt. A. Tamaddon, has been Killed in Action.







Pilot, 1Lt. A. Tamaddon:


----------



## rochie (Nov 11, 2017)

Sad news

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## parsifal (Nov 11, 2017)

sorry to hear the pilot was lost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Nov 12, 2017)

Sorry to hear that Artesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 12, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 12, 2017)

Iran's Su-22 fighter jet crashes – IRGC

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 12, 2017)

michaelmaltby said:


> Iran's Su-22 fighter jet crashes – IRGC


01 Dec. 2016 /// GyroPlane /// Pilot: Capt. Bahman Masaebi KIA.

http://www.dana.ir/File/ImageThumb_0_608_458/1063662


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 12, 2017)

After end of Iran / Iraq War,

we had lost more than 20 planes and choppers due to different Causes.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Nov 12, 2017)

I hope you survived the earthquake!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ARTESH (Nov 12, 2017)

Greg Boeser said:


> I hope you survived the earthquake!


Thanks Greg.

Everything is OK.

No causality.

Just one man Wounded while while fighting with ArmsDealers

I was somewhere near Saravan

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 13, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

